

Silverlight is the next decade's IE6 - joshsharp
http://www.paulstovell.com/silverlight-is-ie6

======
teilo
Aside from Netflix and MSN/Bing HD Video, and microsoft.com, how much has
actually been done with Silverlight, really? My impression of Silverlight,
admittedly subjective, has been that it has largely been a failure, and has
seen very little adoption in the corporate world.

If this observation is accurate, then there is no way that Silverlight can be
the next IE 6, simply because the adoption rate is so very small.

~~~
equark
My understanding is that Silverlight is being used pretty heavily by some
organizations to build basic internal web apps. They aren't using features
that HTML doesn't have, instead they just want the data-binding features of
silverlight and to stick to XAML/C#. This may be cost effective in the short
run, but the author has a point. In five to ten years, these apps are going to
seem incredibly outdated and browser support is not guaranteed.

~~~
zbanks
And then the important part: employees will be forced to use IE12 (or
whatever) because Chrome 25 & Firefox 6 don't support silverlight, which will
slow adoption of html6.

------
michael_dorfman
Of course, the same exact argument could be made about Flash.

~~~
joshsharp
Of course. But which one is far more niche? At least the large market share of
Flash means support won't disappear overnight.

------
darrenkopp
I'm hoping soon that everyone one will learn that technologies never die
because of a part of it becomes obsolete. Sure, silverlight started as a
plugin for web browsers, but it has evolved beyond that.

Please stop equating silverlight to mean web only. Silverlight is actually a
nice multiplatform application to make desktop applications in, that can also
run within a browser.

